# Cincinnati Spring Open 2008 Results



## Pedro (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...esults&competitionId=CincinnatiSpringOpen2008

congratz to Eric for his 3x3 solve(s), Emile for new AfR and Mike, for beating his bld PBs, 3x3 by over a minute, 4x4 by 10 minutes


----------



## alexc (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice 4x4 blindfolded Mike!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 1, 2008)

Forgot to mention Eric's sub10 single!!!
9.55 for the record.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 1, 2008)

That was a fun competition. But, it was full of letdowns. I missed qualifying for 5x5 by 7 seconds. I borrowed someone's ES 4x4 after the 4x4 round and got the required time to qualify everytime. And, the Magic I bought broke the within an hour but I just finished restringing it. I did knock 2 whole seconds off my 3x3 average between rounds.


----------

